# ¡¡¡Ya dos mil jijijijiji para Gévy!!!



## mickaël

*G*entille 
*É*légante 
*V*ive d'esprit
*Y*oung in her head* 

*Oui, c'est bien Gévy !* 

*Happy postiversary y ¡Adelante, mi valiente!*  *jijiji*

 

* Et pas seulement, avant que tu critiques.  Puisque tu as dit  à d'autres foreros de venir plus sur le forum espagnol, eh ben rien que pour t'embêter, je te demande de venir plus sur le forum anglais. ​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Gévy! Menos mal que tenemos ahí para corregir al resto de los hispanohablantes del mundo.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Gévy!!...creo que la risa es jijijiji, pero lo que más me gusta de ella, son sus *bisous*!......¡Por otros 2000 para el foro!


----------



## FranParis

Félicitations Gévy! Puisse Hermès te faire nos accorder beaucoup d'autres si délicieux commentaires!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Creo que yo votaré por "jojojojo". Tan sólo te falta el traje rojo y la barba, porque siempre andas repartiendo regalitos de sabiduría y simpatía por los foros...

A diferencia, claro, de que luego de Diciembre aún te recordamos por aquí. Y exceptuando también la pancita, por supuesto!

Tal vez si continúo 'lurkeando' en los foros de Francés -que gracias a tu trabajo, son impecables-, para el próximo postiversario te posteo en tu idioma.

¡Gracias por toda tu ayuda, Gévy!
¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!​ 
Atentamente,
Una lectora anónima  

Oh, casi lo olvido: te traje esto --> click! Puedes tomar ese "mercier" como gustes (en francés, en español, en italiano...), pero te lo recomiendo frío! 

PD: Tu username, aquí lo leeríamos como "heavy". Muy interesante... Será porque eres un aporte muy valioso, importante y heavy en WR?


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi j'ai dit jijijiji  après tout JIJI c'est son avatar non ? Ou c'était ?
Merci en tout cas pour tous tes posts 
++
Cal


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit 

Voilà pour toi.

Il te suffira de changer quelques mots: _il _pour _elle_, _port _pour _post_, _mer _pour _toile _et vogue le navire!

Un beso
Martine


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi j'ai mis Jejeje rien que embêter le monde  
Non, de toute façon, ce que l'on retient surtout, c'est ta gentillesse, ta bonne humour (qu'importe la voyelle après cette petite jota) et ta participation active et indispensable sur le forum espagnol.  
Alors, maintenant, il faudrait peut-être penser à venir faire un tour du côté du forum anglais (non, promis, on essaiera d'être poli et accueillant que dans ce fil  )

Merci et félicitations. À tout plein d'autres joyeux petits postos  Chin.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A la plus chouette, faute d'un bouquet... 
Et faute de ne pouvoir t'en apporter... 

Amicalement.

(moi j'ai répondu Obi-Wan Kenobi, parce qu'il n'y avait pas la version avec un j en trop à la fin ! Et pis aussi parce qu'elle est trop forte !  )


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, Gévy, et merci !


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Gévy!!!! 

Mei


----------



## yserien

Gévy, yo uno también, ¿cómo no? ,mis felicitaciones a las otras ; yo además añado que todos los presentes somos conscientes del tremendo esfuerzo que tienes que hacer día a día, hora tras hora, para leer todo lo que se escribe,analizar,corregir, dar a cada uno/a lo que se merece, a éste un ligero toque, a aquella una felicitación, todo ello con fundamento, convenciendo ,que no venciendo.Gévy, no sé que admirar más, si tu capacidad profesional o tu humanidad y espíritu de servicio a los demás. No me extraña que otros foros exijan tu presencia, es normal.No tenemos derecho a monopolizarte. (Firmo con mi pseudo, pero debería firmar "uno que se está curando con la terapia Gévy" tu ya me entiendes.Y además en vez de iniciar una loca carrera posteando más y más para intentar alcanzarte,voy a postear lo justo, pero bien pensado,sin ofender,sin recriminar nada a nadie,este es mi modesto  regalo para esta ocasión.Mil besos o mejor 2.000, uno por cada intervención tuya)


----------



## heidita

¡¡Pues yo he votado Obi _Juan_  Kenobi!!

Vaya risitas ..... 

Muchas felicidades también desde la bella cuidad de Madrid.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## geve

J'ai voté "jojojojojo" simplement parce que je n'ai pas trouvé l'option "jujujujuju".


Je me souviens avoir vu débarquer ce rire exotique, dans ce fil très exactement (tout à fait déplacé donc, vu qu'on était dans le forum Français seulement ), et m'être dit : elle me plaît bien, cette Gévy - et pas que du fait de son goût en matière de nom d'utilisatrice ! 

Je suis plutôt contente de moi  : je ne m'étais pas trompée.  Et même, j'étais loin du compte ! Quand tu es dans les parages, on n'a pas besoin de pense-bête.

A une chouette forera donc, à une amie modo pas moody, un petit cadeau pour te maintenir en forme  et me joindre à l'invitation de Mickaël  : bravo !


----------



## Gévy

Salut les copains !

Merci à tous, d'abord pour vos bon voeux, bien sympas. Mais surtout pour cette partie de votre coeur qui pointe comme un iceberg sous les messages et me sourit. C'est le plus beau cadeau du monde.

Mon petit Mickaël, j'étais écroulée de rire en voyant ton sondage, tu es l'enfant terrible de ces forums, jajaja, jejeje, jijiji, jojojo, jujuju... et je t'adore ! (les autres, soyez pas jaloux, hein?). Merci pour lancer ce fil, mais bon, tout le monde maintenant sait que je suis une terrible bavarde... la honte !

Lazarus, te agradezco mil, dos mil veces tus palabras de amistad, tú que nos guías por la vía de la corrección gramatical. Intento ser buena alumna y no desmerecer de tan buen maestro. 

Inés, guapa, si la que se precipita cuando ve un mensaje tuyo, soy yo. Nunca te falta la razón, pero además nos viene envuelta de buen humor. Tout plein de bisous pour toi.

Francis, es un placer compartir contigo los foros. Pobre Hermés, vaya trabajo que le encargas, con lo que me gusta escribir, no ves que ya saca la lengua, se arrastra por los suelos y necesita vitaminas para aguantar el tirón, jajajaajaj...

Venezuelan Sweety, encantada de saludarte. Ya me daba cuenta de que alguien estaba mirando por la cerradura de la puerta del foro, jijiji... ¡Así que eras tú! A ver si nos regalas ya tus mensajes en el FR-Esp, tengo ganas de charlar contigo. Muy Heavy la Gévy, sí, sí, tienes razón... (espero que no sea en el sentido de pesada...).

Cal, ben alors, on ne te voit plus par chez nous. Tu boudes ? On t'attend et tu nous fais poireauter... Ça va pas du tout, ça.

Martine, ma jolie, tu m'as offert la plus jolie chanson du monde et j'en suis tout émue ! Je ne la mérite pas, mais elle est tellement belle qu'on aimerait croire qu'elle fut écrite pour nous, merci pour ce grand cadeau plein d'amitié.

DearPrudence, merci pour ces jolis mots et pour ton amitié. (et tes petits PM qui m'évitent de faire le ridicule en public, jijiji...). C'est toujours un plaisir de te rencontrer au fil des messages, toujours souriante et sympathique. Oui, oui, c'est chouette.

Karine, merci d'avoir pensé à m'offrir la mer, même si ce n'est pas facile de l'envoyer jusqu'à Madrid. J'ai quand même essayé d'y barboter un instant, mais j'ai failli crever l'écran, jujujuju... Un grand clin d'oeil pour toi, ma belle !

Nun-Translator et Mei, merci à vous deux pour vos félicitations. C'est vraiment gentil et j'apprécie.

Mon bon Yserien, tu m'as émue grandement, mais je ne mérite pas tous ces compliments. Tu es un type formidable et je n'ai rien à voir là-dedans. Mais je me sens particulièrement honorée de ton amitié et tes mots m'ont touchée droit au coeur. 

Heidita, gracias por tus felicitaciones. A ver si algún día correspondemos en algún que otro hilo, funámbulas ambas, que andamos sin red....

Geve, je te remercie du fond du coeur pour ces mots si gentils que tu me dédies. J'y suis sensible parce que t'aime bien aussi ! Et ton humour est toujours présent dans tes messages pleins de sagesse (sage, Geve? jjijiji... Oui, femme savante, mais jamais barbante !)

Mille bisous à tous, remplis d'amitié et enveloppant 2000 rires... 

Gévy


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

2,000 congratulations, Gévy!

We're lucky to have you here!

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## anangelaway

* ¡¡FELICIDADES, Gévy!!  *
Tiens Gévy, j'ai ramené ceci, car il faut les faire boire tes invités. Je suis certaine qu'ils ont tous bien soif maintenant. 
Allez, salud !


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Gévy!

Je suis heureuse de partager aux Forums avec toi.  

Bravo

Emma42
​


----------



## Gévy

Thanks, Chaska, you're very nice !

Anangelaway, merci pour la boisson (et les petits  trucs à grignoter derrière, on y a droit aussi? ), en tout cas, c'est bien descendu... hips !  

Emma, merci mille fois pour tes jolis mots, moi aussi ça me fait plaisir de te rencontrer dans les forums. 

Bisous à tous et merci.

Gévy


----------



## Crescent

Gévy, Gévy!!  

Je ne suis pas sûre s'il faut que je vous écrive en français ou en espagnol! Mais je crois que vous comprendriez ce que j'écris dans n'importe quelle langue que ce soit!  
Je vous félicite pour vos 2000 posts merveilleux! Malheuresement, même après ce que vous avez écrit dans mon fil des félicitations, je ne vous vois toujours pas beaucoup sur le forums!  Qu'est-ce qui se passe? Où vous cachez-vous??  
Ben, donc j'espère que ça va changer et que nous nous reverrons beaucoup plus souvent!!! Mais pour le moment:
Deux gros bisous...y...muchas...

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
****
*


----------



## Gévy

Ma chère Crescent,

Merci, ça me fait vraiment plaisir de recevoir tes félicitations ! 

Comment ça je ne passe pas par les forums? mais je n'arrête pas de papoter, trop d'aileurs, à ma grande honte. J'ai même été faire un tour sur celui de Français-anglais, oui, oui, incroyable !!! (mais bon, j'ai écrit en français, je n'ai pas encore osé le faire en anglais, oh, muy dear, ça viendra : le ridicule ne tue pas = Ridiculous don't kill, ha, ha, ha...).

Mille bisous, et j'espère te revoir très bientôt sur le FR-Esp !!!

Gévy


----------



## totor

querida gévy, aunque usted no lo crea, estoy llegando.

(en realidad, el que no lo cree soy yo, me fui unos días y ya te veo rumbeando para los 3000.)

con estas chicas hay que andarse con cuidado.

por las dudas que me vuelva a descuidar, ahora te saludo por tus 5000 (¡y no me dirán que no soy el primero!).

*¡feliz postiversario, ma petite!*​


----------



## Antpax

Comme est possible que j´ai ne te félicité pas encore? J´suis trés desolé, mais qu´est comme va fair? Félicitations cherie, c´est toujours trés jolie et intersant recontrer avec toi dans quelque forum.

J´espere que toi me pardonnes pour mon Français, mais il´y a beaucoup de temp que je n´écris rien en Français.

Bueno chica me paso al español, un abrazo muy fuerte, y que sepas que todavía me acuerdo de este hilo y de vez en cuando sigo pensando en la frase maldita.

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Félicitations *Gévy*!
Je viens de rentrer d'un long voyage et la première chose que je fais c'est écrire ces mots.
Mes félicitations non pas seulement pour les 2000 bisous dont tu nous régales jour après jour mais surtout pour ton esprit sémillant et vif. Félicitations et merci.
Je dois aussi dire que dans le forum español-français nous sommes gâtés en ayant deux si sympathiques et intelligentes modératrices tels que toi et *Martine* (bravo pour le choix de la chanson de Brassens!). C'est tout un privilège! C'est les gens comme vous les coupables de tant d'addiction...(j'ai vraiment hâte de me remettre à nouveau dans le bain!).

*Gracias y hasta pronto!*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour mes trois chevaliers du gué : Totor, Antpax et Víctor.

Merci, vos voeux m'ont fait un immense plaisir. 

Totor, ya veo que te nos adelantas ya a los 5000, tranquilo, tranquilo, ya con los 2000 voy más que servida, jajaaja. ¿Te das cuenta de cómo se me queda el probre teclado ya de tanto aporrearle? ¿y qué quieres insinuar, que hablo por los codos, o quéééééé´? 

Antpax, oui, oui, je me souviens très bien de ce fil où j'ai failli te rendre fou, jajaja...!!!!!!!!!! Mais je vois que tu as résisté, ¡y es que los de Madrid podemos con todo! A ver si coincidimos más a menudo y te vengas de mí estrujándome los sesos, jejejej...

Víctor, quelle joie de te savoir toi aussi de retour et d'avoir le privilège de ton amitié. C'est chouette que les copains se précipitent pour vous féliciter, ça me fait vraiment plaisir ! 

Merci à tous et bien sûr: GROS BISOUS A TOUS LES TROIS

Gévy


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Gévy Z 

Tu es un rayon de soleil sur ces forums , ne change rien 

Bises 

PS: J'hésite encore entre les réponses du sondage


----------

